# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Take a shower/bath _(OpheliaBlue)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Jog as far as you can. Observe the changing scenery. _(ThreeCat)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Visit an advanced civilization and describe some of their fancy technology. _(AnotherDreamer)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Pull a cartoon portable hole out of your pocket, throw it on the ground, and jump in. _(spellbee2)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Using any means go to the ISS (International Space Station) and watch the sunrise over our beautiful planet. _(NyxCC)_

----------


## Ctharlhie

This is the first month I want to do literally all the tasks!

Do we have to wait until April 1st for our attempts to count?

----------


## imazu

Had a WILD and some great (thought short) DEILDs during my nap. Got both Basics done and almost got inside the ISS!
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _First Attempt At Jogging_: 



I think of the jogging TOTM and turn left. I attempt to jog but I'm going sooooo slow. My vision has improved at least. It's a bright sunny day and the neighborhood seems pretty accurate except there are large vine-covered wooden things in many of the yards up ahead. I pull my feet up off the ground and try to fly to see if that's faster. Still super slow and the lack of contact with the environment destabilizes the dream, so I touch back down. Things are still really unstable, so I try rubbing my arms and pinching myself. I read about that in CanisLucidus' DJ, so props to him! I continue down the road, going slightly faster now, and decide I'll take my jog through someone's house. I go in the front door, following a short lady with very long grey hair. She's talking to someone and I realize it's Curtis' Dad Mike. He's standing in the entrance room which seems like a dining room and he's looking down at something in his hands. I quickly leave that room, not wanting to get caught up in a conversation. I go through a kitchen, then into a hallway. I quickly look into each of the rooms, noting that the back door is at the end of the hall and that I'll leave through there. The bedrooms remind me of Mema's house in Sunrise Beach. The bathroom is huge and has light mauve tile just like the color of paint and carpet in the rest of the house. There is a panel of weird jets at the front of the shallow tub which look like air vents in the dashboard of a car. I say, "Woah.." aloud and stand there staring at this for a few seconds before moving on. I look in one last bedroom before I go and as I'm leaving it the dream fades to void.




*Spoiler* for _Shower Attempt and Success_: 



I DEILD back in and conditions are basically the same. I head towards the front door again, then suddenly think of the shower TOTM. I figure it'll be easier since I don't have to go far. I go into my bathroom and take off my shirt. The bottom of the tub is partially filled with a goopy blue liquid and there's a pecan-sized cluster of teeny tiny spiders near the faucet. I think, "I don't wanna step in that crap.." so I make pushing motions with my hands and will the blue stuff to go down the drain. This happens slowly, but I get it to all go down. I lean down and blow at the spider clump, trying to disperse them. It slowly works, but I fade out before I can get into the shower.

^ ^ ^

I DEILD back in and go to the bathroom again. There's nothing in the tub this time so I quickly strip and get in. I turn the water on and step into the spray. It feels really good and I run my hands through my hair, letting the water saturate it. I lean my head back and the dream fades out again.




*Spoiler* for _Jogging Success and ISS Attempt_: 



It's bright and sunny just like before and I head to the right this time. I start jogging and I can feel the nice warm air flowing over my skin, very nice. I go to the end of the block and instead of turning either way along the road, I jog right into someone's back yard. The grass is beautiful green and perfectly mowed. It's a pretty big backyard and there are tables and chairs of black metal.


There are a few long benches as well. On top of the table and on the back parts of the benches are a bunch of little pink flower heads placed close together over the entire surface. This is really beautiful and I stare at it as I go by. I turn ahead again and there's a weird monolith-like formation that seems to be made of processed straw packed together. It gleams golden in the sun. There are some tall palm-like trees to my right as well.

The yard slopes down to a sandy beach. There is some seaweed floating around in the surf and strewn about the edge of the sand. I think about just jogging straight into the water, but that scares me so I turn left when I reach the sand. Up ahead there are rows of identical boxy buildings on either side of the beach. The ones on the water side are weirdly see-through, like clear jello, and some of the ones on the land side begin to turn into that as well. This makes me feel like the world is breaking down, falling apart, and I no longer feel attached to the ground.

Things slowly go black. I become afraid and cover my face with my hands, but try to stay calm. I think, "Maybe I'll use the blackness to go to the ISS." I remove my hands and the ISS is floating there in front of me. I fly close and move towards a round window, but the ship suddenly lunges down to the right and I hear a guy inside saying something. There are bubbles all around the ship now and I realize we're not in space, but at the very depths of the ocean. This causes my fear to peak and I cover my face again, hoping to wake. I eventually fade out again.




Yayyyy!! Had no idea I'd get this much done this quickly! Now to do an advanced.. I think I'll try the portable hole first.

----------


## FryingMan

Portable hole sounds great.   Jogging?  Meh.  But who knows maybe I can hold the dream a long time that way.   I've had a lucid shower before it's interesting.     Never been in space lucid so that may be a good try for either a flight or a teleport attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

> This is the first month I want to do literally all the tasks!
> 
> Do we have to wait until April 1st for our attempts to count?



Of course not! This is the very purpose of releasing earlier, for you to have 2-3 night window to earn your April's wings. Otherwise... clippy, clippy wing-wingy :p  ::deal::

----------


## Aristaeus

Glad we've gone back to releasing the tasks early.

Anyhow, all the tasks seem fairly interesting, but I think I'll do the second basic task and the first advanced task.

----------


## bemistaken

I'm going for broke...I have not been able to summon or make something appear...ever.  

Looney Tunes, here I come!  I'm going for the portable hole! "What's up Doc?"  ::chuckle::

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Advanced Task i - Visit an advanced civilization and describe some of their fancy technology.



Does that mean like the future or another planet/dimension?

----------


## imazu

> Does that mean like the future or another planet/dimension?



I thought about this and I figure it could be either, but I guess it's up to whoever suggested it

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I thought about this and I figure it could be either, but I guess it's up to whoever suggested it



I agree.  I'll wait for anotherdreamer to weigh in and see what he had in mind. That sounds like the best one for me personally but it will be really challenging with my limited lucid skills  :Nod yes:

----------


## Dodge631

ok i really hope to get one done soon!
(ps my first post in the secret forum for the people that completed the last task bc i finally had done my 1st one lol)

----------


## KestrelKat

Going for the advanced civilization!  Perhaps through a cartoon hole I jump through :3

----------


## Xanous

*GASP* Oh sweet sweet tiny baby Jesus. I'm so excited for every one of these tasks. Great job this month.  :Clap: 
I'll be completing all them. Watch.  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Failed attempt at the portable hole advanced task:

I dug around in my pocket for a while but nothing was there. I tried looking behind me to summon the hole instead, and I saw a big dirty mat in a heap on the ground. I shook it off and arranged it in a circular shape on the floor, and it transformed into a neat black mat. I dove in head first, but as I did, I started thinking about what would happen if the mat was still solid... Sure enough, I psyched myself out and landed on my head in a crunched up position.  :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Does that mean like the future or another planet/dimension?



Could be either!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Failed attempt at the portable hole advanced task:
> 
> I dug around in my pocket for a while but nothing was there. I tried looking behind me to summon the hole instead, and I saw a big dirty mat in a heap on the ground. I shook it off and arranged it in a circular shape on the floor, and it transformed into a neat black mat. I dove in head first, but as I did, I started thinking about what would happen if the mat was still solid... Sure enough, I psyched myself out and landed on my head in a crunched up position.



"There is no mat…there is no mat…"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Glad we've gone back to releasing the tasks early.
> 
> Anyhow, all the tasks seem fairly interesting, but I think I'll do the second basic task and the first advanced task.



you didn't [SHRUGS]

I DON'T BELIEVE THAT YOU ARE THE REAL ARISTAEUS!!!! Where is he god damn youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu imposter  :Mad:

----------


## gab

I used to be better at holes : P





> Next thing I remember I'm trowing cartoon holes on the ground from my pocket. One is not dark enough, another is not deep, and something else. But I ignore that and jump into every one of them. I get stuck in one, another one is solid, and I think I move on to other things.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/april-totm-1-65193/

But I had a non-lucid beer, so all is good.

----------


## FryingMan

Showers, showers, everywhere (literally, the entire house was like a giant shower room with channels of water running everywhere on the floor).    But non-lucid :/

----------


## imazu

First try at the portable hole task:
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Two Tries_: 



I go right back to the deck, thinking about the portable hole TOTM. I know I'm in just my undies and a t-shirt, but I decide to pretend my undies have a pocket. I feel for one and there isn't one, so I just stick my hand inside and feel around. Nothing. So I pretend there's something in between my fingers and I "pull it out". Still nothing visible. I pretend to throw something down and nothing happens again. I feel like an idiot. I try this a couple more times with the same results. I walk inside and lose myself for a moment. After a period of approximately 5 minutes, I find myself in the kitchen wearing pants and a hoodie. My dark-skinned girl partner is next to me. I think about the task again and reach into my pants pocket. My partner watches with curiosity. I feel something like a very thin plastic coin in between my finger tips. I pull it out. I don't see anything in my hand, but I have confidence this time. I open my fingers and kind of jerk my hand downwards and a tiny black particle comes off. When it hits the floor it becomes a tiny quarter-sized blot of black ink. My partner says something and I don't pay attention. I stare at the spot and use willpower to make it grow. The ink spreads out as if there's air blowing on it from my direction. I make it expand to about the size of one of those small work-out trampolines. There are streaks across it from the invisible air. My partner walks off, dismissing this whole thing. I stare down into the ink, trying to make it seem like there's something on the other side. Nothing. I close my eyes, try to believe, and just jump on it. My feet slip right out from under me and I land flat on my back on the tile floor. I lie there, still with my eyes closed, hoping I'll still be transported somewhere. I open my eyes and I'm still on the floor in the kitchen. So lame. I oil-slicked myself.. pretty cartoonish lol.

----------


## PercyLucid

Bonus task done!!

It was an EXTREMELY chaotic dream... I believe I am a skilled oneironaut and yet I lost all awareness in all planes, including waking. I got lost in the waking plane, I could not even trust positive reality checks and could not prove at all if I was awake or asleep.


*Spoiler* for _ULTRA-INCEPTION: ToTM Done ~ Over 15 FAs, 10 lucids and non lucids in one single dream and dreams within dreams_: 




31.03.2015ULTRA-INCEPTION: ToTM Done ~ Over 15 FAs, 10 lucids and non lucids in one single dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have a long load of dreams to upload, but since this is a ToTM I must now. Been busy and I am behind in writing everything down. This was a very strange dream, a mix of astral projection, lucids, non-lucids and waking... I ended up very confused when I woke up for real.

I had a FA in a big hotel room, I believe I was in Australia. This was a very long dream and I lost some of what happened, but a weird wasp stung me and layed some eggs under my skin. Said eggs hatched almost right away and I started to feel very sick. I went to the ER and I was told that surgery was needed. They needed total anesthesia and I was worried because I just ate. I figured I was going to get sick big time once the procedure ended. I realized that I was probably going to astral project due the anesthesia. When they administred it, I passed out and suddenly, found myself floating above my body.

I was dreaming of an Astral Projection, but non lucidly. I was flying around and I passed out again.

I had a series of FAs and falling asleep several times, like a big loop. 

At some point I did a RC and realized I was dreaming. Despite being lucid, I was still buying that my physical body was receiving surgery. I was in a big house and I took a flight to make my dream stable. The sky was clear and I could see a very bright light. It reminded me of the Bonus task of the month, to visit the ISS and watch a sunrise over our planet. 

Flying to space was pretty easy for me and soon, I got to the ISS. As I was approachng at it, it looked like the real thing, but then, suddenly it morphed into something like this:







I was standing on the edge of this station and I could see our planet and a very bright light on the very edge. I saw the Sun rising right behind the Earth and the beams of light from the sun had a few different shades of yellow, white and red. I was happy to accomplish the ToTM Bonus so I decided to complete some dares, however, I passed out again.

I had another FA, I was in a room and I realized it was not the hospital. I turned lucid and double checked checking my hands. I could hear a lot of noises, like hospital noises despite I was outdoors in another dream. I started to worry about the surgery and lost lucidity. 

I had another few chains of FAs small lucids passing out and more non lucid dreamlets, all with brief real awakenings (in my real bed) and installing back to dreaming.

I had another layer in the same dream where I was projecting myself and I saw my body, almost wrapped up with the surgery. I had x-ray vision and I could see how they removed all the parasite eggs from my body. I also saw my stomatch, still full with food and I knew i was going to puke everything and feel horrible once I woke up from the surgery. I could touch other people while in this ghost form and they would feel me, but not see me, I was fooling for a while.

I FAed in the hospital bed, and I was feeling pretty bad. I passed out.

I had another FA in vegas. I had a short lucid and I quickly passed out once again to find me in another false awakening.

I had then again another FA in my car. I was parked in front of a Wallgreens and my wife was in the passenger sit (I was driving asleep? lol) I turned lucid out of all the non-sense, but my wife told me that I was not dreaming and prevented me to do a reality check. I knew this was not my wife because we encourage each other to do a RC. 

Other FA in a room.

Another FA in a different room, outside a building at night. There was a car parked and they asked me if I enjoyed my trip. Apparently, they caused all of these dream to happen, it was a company called, "9 clairvoyants dreamer"

I woke up for real.

I did over 15 different RCs where all gave positives (I was awake...) but still I felt afraid I would be fooled again. I went to pee and wanted to go back to bed, I knew eventually I would be 100% back in the waking plane.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck everybody!!!  ::dreaming::

----------


## GDreamer

Adv Task 1 and bonus here I come!

----------


## FryingMan

> Bonus task done!!



Wow....I sure wish MY parents had made me watch "A Nightmare On Elm Street" repeatedly as a child...

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Could be either!



Thanks

I'll give it my best shot and if I can't I'll start desperately trying to jog or take a shower towards the end of the month!

----------


## woblybil

I'll be damned... I got the first and last email notifications of the month.. None in between and none of the new ones for April......

Anyways, Im sure my nasty-thinking sub-c can find something to do in a dream shower  ::yddd::

----------


## Snehk

Great tasks this month. I really like Advanced and the Bonus tasks. Hope I'll have a better month for lucid dreaming this time!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Wow....I sure wish MY parents had made me watch "A Nightmare On Elm Street" repeatedly as a child...



Hahahah... Maybe the Nightmare series had also to do with this with the chaotic FAs... but usually I normally just "benefit" from those movies when I have a lucid without dream control nightmare to summon Freddy for help hehehe.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well, I won't be home for a couple days because of work,  ::blue::  so hold on to your wings for a couple more days!  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Bonus task done!!
> 
> It was an EXTREMELY chaotic dream... I believe I am a skilled oneironaut and yet I lost all awareness in all planes, including waking. I got lost in the waking plane, I could not even trust positive reality checks and could not prove at all if I was awake or asleep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ULTRA-INCEPTION: ToTM Done ~ Over 15 FAs, 10 lucids and non lucids in one single dream and dreams within dreams_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like quite an ordeal!

----------


## FryingMan

> Sounds like quite an ordeal!



Well, from one who continually struggles just to get lucid only a couple times per month recently, getting "stuck" in a long FA loop seems like a "dream come true."   I guess I'll have to wait for it to happen to me to see if I like it or not.

----------


## imazu

Did the portable hole task!
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I begin walking off into the snow, planning to do the portable hole TOTM. I reach down to feel for a pocket. I'm wearing my fuzzy pajama pants which I know don't have a pocket. I try to force there to be one by pushing into the seam with my hand, but it's no good. I pretend to throw something down and a dark splatter appears on the ground. I didn't expect this so my eyebrows fly up and I say, "Oh!" I go look at it and as I get closer it looks more and more like I just threw water on the snow, causing it to melt.

I turn around and suddenly it's even brighter outside, I'm at my Dad's house, and there's no more snow on the ground. There's a hill thing nearby and I throw my invisible hole at it. A perfect round hole appears! I excitedly jump at it, but as I'm going through I notice there are ants all over and inside the hill. I immediately come back out and stand there away from it. Those talking guys from earlier are back, standing in the yard, still talking. One of them is very tall, strong and has a head and beard full of wild, cherry-red hair. I walk out to a flat part of the yard and throw down another hole. It appears, again perfectly round. I walk to it and see that the inside is banded in blue, red and orange. I also see that it curves forward at about 8 feet down. I'm a little afraid to jump in and I keep looking back and forth to the guys standing near the road. They say things that are vaguely confidence-inspiring, still just talking to each other. I face the hole and decide I can take it.

I jump in and slide quickly down the tube. I hear my own voice yelling out over and over, "I'm the Doobie Master! I'm the Doobie Master!" lmao wtf. I slide down the tube for a while in total darkness until I feel like I'm in the void. I open my eyes and I'm lying in bed but it feels like I'm in my old room at my Dad's house. There are some DCs leaning over me like they've been waiting for me to wake up. We exchange some words and laughter, then I wake up for real.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Did the portable hole task!
> ~DJ Entry~
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I begin walking off into the snow, planning to do the portable hole TOTM. I reach down to feel for a pocket. I'm wearing my fuzzy pajama pants which I know don't have a pocket. I try to force there to be one by pushing into the seam with my hand, but it's no good. I pretend to throw something down and a dark splatter appears on the ground. I didn't expect this so my eyebrows fly up and I say, "Oh!" I go look at it and as I get closer it looks more and more like I just threw water on the snow, causing it to melt.
> 
> ...



Nicely done  :smiley: 

Looks like you had to fight through some challenges in the beginning but also caught a couple breaks. I hope I can catch a break or 2.

----------


## imazu

Yep! I seem to get lucky a lot, lol. Things kind of fall into place if I keep on persisting and not doubting. Confidence is the best tool. I wish you luck with the tasks!

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi all!
Tried the jogging task, but didn't go far as two old men started following and distracted me - afterwards they morphed to be loved-ones...




> ...The vividness of the scenery increased and I was there, walking in the seaside street. Yes! I was so happy! I remembered the jogging TotM and decided to keep on walking and observing the scenery. I was walking on a dirt road and on my left was a beautiful sandy beach.
> A few bushes were on both sides and beyond the sea, I saw a strange silvering mountain with some kind of flag on top (if that was real, the flag would be huge) that changed shape as I was looking at it. I kept walking and the scenery didn't change a lot, apart from going uphill and downhill and passing by a few trees. Then I noticed that I was being followed by 2 old men....



P.s. That was my #100 anniversary Lucid and I am glad it was a long and beautiful one!

Full dream

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Well, from one who continually struggles just to get lucid only a couple times per month recently, getting "stuck" in a long FA loop seems like a "dream come true."   I guess I'll have to wait for it to happen to me to see if I like it or not.



If you're only semi-lucid and there are also nightmare elements it can be very unpleasant indeed. I got stuck in an 8+ FA chain before I got into lucid dreaming. Not being able to wake up is a horrible feeling.

----------


## FryingMan

"*before*  getting into lucid dreaming"...sure... not now!   FAs are LDs on a silver platter.

----------


## missmagnolia

These sound so fun! I want to try them all. We'll see what happens.

----------


## GDreamer

You guys progresses are awesome.
Now its brake and so I got some chance to wtbt wild. but I'm not very good at it. nvrmind.
Congrats to all .
I hope I can take to the ISS

----------


## dolphin

I tried the portable hole task. I missed the hole when I jumped but I ended up falling into the ground and teleporting anyway.





> I try to jump into the hole, but my balance is so poor that I miss the hole completely. I end up falling through the floor anyway. I find myself in an open orange underwater dreamscape with long hourglass shaped bubbles all around me. I try to summon a dolphin but I don't get anything. I wake up.



Hole task - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## proctree

The portable hole task tied in rather well with the ISS task  ::D: .


*Spoiler* for _Dream excerpt_: 




I'm on my matress, on the floor, in my room. I think of the TOTMs and decide to try and pull a portable hole out of my pocket, but instead I pull out a cat. For some reason I am quietly aware that this cat is part of the Russian Mafia. It pulls out a little revolver and points it at me. At this point I am so weirded out that I drop the cat, and it disappears.. into a conveniently placed portable hole. I step in, but the gravity shifts halfway through and I bash my head on the floor. I slip into the hole, and I'm suddenly in space. The stars start appearing, one by one, as if they were loading. I look to my right and see the Earth, and the Mafia cat. It meows, and points it's revolver at me again. The ISS comes out of nowhere, speeding at hundreds of kilometers a second, and crashes right into the cat. I decide to speed myself up in order to match the ISS, but instead I start spinning the Earth from top to bottom. Annoyed, I close my eyes and teleport into the ISS. I look around as the new dream scenario builds around me.. and I notice the same goddamn cat, clinging to the ships, still pointing it's revolver at me. Although there's a gigantic hole in the ISS' hull, nobody seems affected. I blast the cat into the hole, and it flies away, much like how team Rocket flies off in Pokemon. There's even a little ding sound and a shine. I use telekinesis to patch the hole and walk around until I find an astronaut, then I ask him "when's the next sunrise?"; "5 hours.". Great. At this point I become troubled by the mechanics of a sunrise, until another astronaut tells me, "you could always hitch a ride to Sun Rise Kingdom". "What's Sun Rise Kingdom?", I respond. The two astronauts look at each other and the first one tells me: "It's like.. sunrises, everywhere, man. Everywhere. Toilet, cat, they have every flavor.". I politely tell them to fuck off, for some reason. I decide to create a sunrise by transforming the Earth into the sun, so I look through the nearest window at the Earth, and try make it into a star, but instead I blow up half of the US. I try again, and and Earth just instantly transforms into the Sun. I realise this is not the same as a sunrise and just end the dream. 




I've no idea why my dream control has been so awful for the past couple dreams. Everything works out in the end, and all that I tried to do I managed, but not before several encounters with the Russian Cat Mob and dropping nukes on LA. The dream itself was pretty funny though.

----------


## woblybil

Look out Frying man, I'm back in circulation, I was really worried I was losing my knack for it!  ::yddd:: 
 I had to stop for lunch before finishing writing it up....

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I
And Maybe Advanced II

Oh-Lord Forgive Me....
4/03
7:00am..I was leaving a country road biker bar where I had parked my blue motorcycle across the road but when I got to it it was a huge, White Harley, Maybe 4 feet up to the seat but I got up on it and it was the same as my old first motorcycle, 3 Speed hand shift on the tank, Foot clutch and kick start.. I Did like the old days and set the spark, Felt for the compression stroke in the starter pedal and turned on the switch, Then with an almighty romp on the starter I pooped my pants.. I hopped off and paddled back toward the bar just off the ground as my pants sagged then fell off and I thought "This is a dream..Freedom at last"......
I took off floating back up the steps of the green screen porch of the bar and right thru the door and the open arch to the bar and sidled up between two really big bikers. One on the right was big and dirty with a beard and a big belly, The one on my left might have been me another time with long gray hair and mustache in a denim jacket and fairly clean, And behind the bar?... My neighbors daughter with short blonde hair wearing only a camo tank top.
 Now I thought about the tasks but I didn't have pants for pockets.. Then I noticed the top of the beer glass and it was a hole so I tried to pick it up.. I stuck my finger in it and pulled and it felt rubbery like an invisible condom so I put it in my shirt pocket and got back to the barmaid, She knew me right away and she was burning hot but I remembered my tasks and tossed the hole out of my pocket on the floor and it went right thru leaving a small hole but I can go thru any hole so in I went but someone grabbed my ankle and yelled "Wait for meeeeee" And down we went into a very large bathroom and standing beside me was the barmaid and now we were both naked,
 All of the walls were white curtains and on one side there was a huge white iron tub, As big as a horse trough and full of water, The girl immediately stepped in and sat on the edge with her pink bumm hanging over the side and I was groveling on my knees behind her literally praying to it, Then I got in the tub and she got all the way in with me and we rolled around in it for awhile loving it up until she impaled herself on top of me and we exploded then lay still for only a second before I said "Were wasting dream time"
 I pulled open the curtain on the outside wall and it looked like another dimension.. A vast sea with smooth swells and the land masses were floating over them and made me kinda seasick for a second or so but then I grabbed her hand and flew out over the water, The floaty islands didn't look safe and I stayed high because I didn't know what might come out of the water after us, (Almost over)
 Off to my left I saw a larger more stable land mass covered with bare brush and small scragy trees and landed there beside a small boy, Maybe 11 or so and he was whittling something and I said, "A Scrimshaw" and he said " Yes but I need a piece from the top of that tree, Can you get it for me?"
 I looked up the tree and it kept getting higher until it started to bend over when it go to the roof of this weird world or wherever it was and I said " I can do a lot of things in dreamland but I don't think I can do that, My time is almost gone" Then he led us to a shelter of sticks with a bed of sticks in it and we laid on the bed and the dream faded.....I woke up actually  feeling in my bed for that girls pink butt in there with me.......

... I chained it right into another lucid with no task in mind but then that's another story ...
Iv'e had more LD's in the last 7 days than in the last 7 months, I wonder how long this streak will last  ::yddd::

----------


## ThreeCat

Couldn't recall any of the tasks this morning (even my own).  I asked some DCs, but they gave answers that were either wrong, or were older tasks (plugging in a Christmas tree?).  I finally decided to just fly around.  Next time!  :;-):

----------


## PercyLucid

> Originally Posted by PercyLucid
> 
> 
> Bonus task done!!
> 
> It was an EXTREMELY chaotic dream... I believe I am a skilled oneironaut and yet I lost all awareness in all planes, including waking. I got lost in the waking plane, I could not even trust positive reality checks and could not prove at all if I was awake or asleep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ULTRA-INCEPTION: ToTM Done ~ Over 15 FAs, 10 lucids and non lucids in one single dream and dreams within dreams_: 
> ...



An ordeal indeed... I wouldn't want to repeat it... When I was out of bed for real (in the middle of the night), I had a mild state of paranoia... I was completely lost and had a lot of weird thoughts like i had dreamt my two last days, etc... Not an awesome thing FryingMan!

----------


## FryingMan

> Not an awesome thing FryingMan!



I suppose.   But just try to imagine getting lucid only a couple of times per month for several months despite your best efforts to try to get lucid every single night, and I imagine you'd start really craving *any* experience beyond plain old non-lucid dreaming.

----------


## ThreeCat

Tried the jogging task last night.  Met up with some other joggers lol.  Dream didn't last long and I really didn't get anywhere interesting (my mom's driveway).  I'll try again soon  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I attempted the portable hole task again a few nights ago. It went better than last time, but I think I'd like to try again with better vision.





> Everything was dark and the dream felt very unstable, but I thought I'd work with it and try the portable hole task again.
> I reached into my pocket and felt some material scrunched up in there. I pulled it out and laid it on the floor in a circle, working only by touch.
> I dove in and felt myself falling head-first through a strange void. There were loud electronic sound effects like something from The Matrix:
> 
> 
> 
> Objects started flying past me - I recognised some items from my room, but others seemed foreign.
> Everything came to a sudden halt and I found myself staring at my pedestal fan. I wondered if I had opened my real eyes...
> I hadn't, but this thought woke me up anyway.

----------


## FryingMan

Well, forget jogging.   Don't like it in waking life, don't want to spend dream time on it.   But I'm totally going to throw down a portable hole that leads directly to a deep roman bath full of woblybil's mirror girls, smelling of perfume and whining that the lights don't work.   Two wings with one action, feel free to try it out  :smiley: .

----------


## PercyLucid

> I suppose.   But just try to imagine getting lucid only a couple of times per month for several months despite your best efforts to try to get lucid every single night, and I imagine you'd start really craving *any* experience beyond plain old non-lucid dreaming.



True, but a small piece of advice. Stop saying how hard is to turn lucid, you said it three times in this post alone. You are telling your subconscious that is indeed hard to lucid dream and making it harder for you. Careful with what you think, it can be a bad schema. Remind yourself that you turn lucid more and more and becomes easier every night. Keep the motivation up  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed Advanced I and II and Bonus tasks!

The Dream


The relevant parts:

*Spoiler* for _Portable Hole and Advanced Civ part 1_: 



I looked at him, confused, and then at my hands.  My fingers were all different lengths and there was one too many of them.  I was dreaming!  I was a little bit disconcerted that a DC had said something like that.  Isn't that not usually supposed to happen...?  I let it go, and jumped out of the pool to hover above it.  I tilted myself so I hung upside down to think of which tasks I wanted to try first.  I figured I would do the portable portal task first, so I rummaged in my pocket (I was fully clothes even when I was in the pool) until I felt something paper-like.  I pulled out a folded black piece of circular paper.  Perfect!  I unfolded it and noticed that it was pretty small, somewhere between the size of my hand and the size of my head.  It didn't bother me, though, as it would probably get bigger when I placed it on the ground.  I was already hanging upside down so I simply slapped the piece of paper down toward the ground below me.  It stuck itself to the ground and I shot right into it head-first, hoping the portal would take me to an advanced civilization or the ISS.  

I seemed to be falling down a long black tunnel for a few moments.  In the next instant I was sitting in a corner of the living room back home.  _Not really an advanced civilization, but I'll take it._

And then there was a siren or something.  I heard the beaming sound from Star Trek, and about 20 red-shirts and 10 medical staff in formation appeared in front of me.  The living room had no furniture and these Star Trekkers were small.  They started dancing and singing a song about their bananas being theirs and no one else's... There was also something about a marmoset in the song, but I don't remember the lyrics all that well.  Three of the red-shirts broke off from the formation with huge gun-like things.  I watched as they walked toward me, turned back to their companions, and shot colored foamy stuff at them.  Funny thing, only the red-shirts got covered it it even though the medical staff was scattered through out the ranks.  

_What interesting advanced tech_, I thought.  




*Spoiler* for _Advanced Civ part 2_: 



I used my hands to make a sort of window so I could only see part of the ground, and jumped upwards, thinking of a rocket launching.  I shot off from the ground at an incredible speed and watched as it flew further and further away from me.  I watched as my house/yard became a circular patch in the middle of a vast plane or wheat/corn fields.  I got higher and higher and decided to pause for a moment.  I stopped on a dime, and looked around.  To the north, there was a huge lake or ocean, and an island on it.  I could see a line of houses along the coast of this small island and somehow I just knew that this was the fabled Guinea Pig Island one of my students had told me about last month.  I went just a little bit lower to see what kind of advanced Tech _they_ had.  I noticed thousands of tiny flying craft.  I assumed each of them had a guinea pig in it.  There was also some sort of crazy machine at the top of a building.  It had moving arms and I wasn't really sure what it was doing.  I flew further north and saw various colonies of various advanced-looking civilizations and cities, and then I hit the coast.




*Spoiler* for _ISS_: 



There was endless water from here on out.  I continued flying at high speed over the water, getting higher and higher and higher.  Everything got brighter and brighter and the sun, which was to my right and setting, was flaring more and more.  Then I hit some sort of threshold and things got gradually bluer and darker.  I looked up and could see stars even though I knew it was daytime on the ground directly above me.  I got excited and kept pushing, expecting to run across the ISS any time now.  I spotted something out of the corner of my eye and there it was!  Well, actually it was the Endurance from Interstellar.  Close enough, yeah?

I flew up to it and knocked on a window to get someone to let me in.  I was tickled giddy that my subC didn't allow any sounds in space.  I didn't hear the knocking and I couldn't hear myself when I called out to the guy who was inside.  It was Chris Hadfield haha!

He let me into the Endeavor but I woke up shortly after, before I could talk to Chris ; u ;

----------


## woblybil

> Well, forget jogging.   Don't like it in waking life, don't want to spend dream time on it.   But I'm totally going to throw down a portable hole that leads directly to a deep roman bath full of woblybil's mirror girls, smelling of perfume and whining that the lights don't work.   Two wings with one action, feel free to try it out .



I wasn't really on my toes here, If I had remembered the advanced 1 task.. I would have ripped open the tub curtain to an alternate universe with plant girls that need pollination. 
It seems to be feast or famine.
I had 11 lucid dreams last week, (Mostly not too exciting) after a 3 month almost dry spell and it may be along about June before I do it again  ::yddd::

----------


## missmagnolia

Last night I was dreaming that some friends and I were swimming in a pool. I didn't want to swim anymore so I got out and asked if they wanted to run instead. They didn't respond and then the dream ended.

So close I could have just gone alone!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> True, but a small piece of advice. Stop saying how hard is to turn lucid, you said it three times in this post alone. You are telling your subconscious that is indeed hard to lucid dream and making it harder for you. Careful with what you think, it can be a bad schema. Remind yourself that you turn lucid more and more and becomes easier every night. Keep the motivation up



^This is very true

----------


## FryingMan

Sure, makes sense.   I still stand by my desire to get "stuck" in a FA loop.  Can't wait.  Y'all can tell me "I told ya so" after I write a "it was the worst thing ever" post.    I suspect however I'll be writing "it was the best thing ever," instead.    But since I don't want to wake up from dreams, instead, I tend to wake up before I want to!

I think by the way that the strong desire to wake up from a "bad" (if there is such a thing  :smiley: ) FA loop in fact produces more FAs and lengthens the experience, just like the fear reaction in real SP actually causes the scary hallucinations.    To get out, just relax and "lie down," stop reacting.   Or redirect the narration into "how awesome this experience is" and it will probably finish all too soon!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sure, makes sense.   I still stand by my desire to get "stuck" in a FA loop.  Can't wait.  Y'all can tell me "I told ya so" after I write a "it was the worst thing ever" post.    I suspect however I'll be writing "it was the best thing ever," instead.    But since I don't want to wake up from dreams, instead, I tend to wake up before I want to!
> 
> I think by the way that the strong desire to wake up from a "bad" (if there is such a thing ) FA loop in fact produces more FAs and lengthens the experience, just like the fear reaction in real SP actually causes the scary hallucinations.    To get out, just relax and "lie down," stop reacting.   Or redirect the narration into "how awesome this experience is" and it will probably finish all too soon!



Good luck hehehe. I like FA loops, but not to the extreme of my recent experience. Since you have read my dream your subconscious will indeed give you a FA chain soon, I am pretty sure. The end of my dream, the last layer where I dreamt that there was a company called "9 Clairvoyant Dreamers" caused my experience was super freaky... inception lol  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

And sorry for my whining.   I get grumpy when dry spells get too long  :smiley: .

In fact I tried an entirely different approach last night, just deciding with complete confidence before bed that indeed I was going to have a LD at 5:00am.   I woke from an incredibly vivid, present, very involved dream where dream signs hit me left and right but I was too tied up in the plot (dodging bullets from bad guys for part of it) to get lucid.   After doing recall for several minutes to solidify the dream I reached for my phone to record it, and I checked the time -- it was *5:08am*…..(twilight zone music plays)…

And I will go carefully review your dream again and will see how many FAs I can catch tonight  :smiley: .

----------


## woblybil

> Sure, makes sense.   I still stand by my desire to get "stuck" in a FA loop.  Can't wait.  Y'all can tell me "I told ya so" after I write a "it was the worst thing ever" post.    I suspect however I'll be writing "it was the best thing ever," instead.    But since I don't want to wake up from dreams, instead, I tend to wake up before I want to!
> 
> I think by the way that the strong desire to wake up from a "bad" (if there is such a thing ) FA loop in fact produces more FAs and lengthens the experience, just like the fear reaction in real SP actually causes the scary hallucinations.    To get out, just relax and "lie down," stop reacting.   Or redirect the narration into "how awesome this experience is" and it will probably finish all too soon!



 I think an FA loop would be marvelous but I go in binges...Last week I did many lucid's from dream signs in the middle of an already well developed story. But!.Because of intermittent stresses, (Like I need new tires), I may have a two week dry spell, With no stresses then it may be a few nights of FA's followed by a dry spell, Then I may get a few right from the start watching myself get out of bed.. Even minor stresses can cause a dry spell for me...
 If I  find it absolutely necessary to get those wings come hell or high water I can go out in an AP and loaf around waiting for my body to fall asleep and I'm off to the races but that requires a lot of work... I'm going back and read Percy's FA thing tho......
The first thing I do in an FA is pee in the washing machine almost every time.   ::yddd::

----------


## SuckerPunch

Advanced task ii fail:

I sort of WILD'd into a half lucid half non-lucid dream. I don't count it as a WILD I wouldn't even count it as a LD.

I feel strongly I slipped into a dream but also feel I'm awake and no longer in bed. The dream jumps around. I'm walking around confused arguing with myself about if I'm awake or not. I pass a RC but still am still not convinced I'm asleep for sure. I decided to try a TOTM anyways. I easily pull out a small portable hole and throw it down, it smacks the ground and is now big enough to jump through. You would think my dumbass would realize it was a dream at that point but I didn't. In fact I was now convinced that it wasn't a dream and left without even jumping in.

The setting for that dream was constantly changing. At one part I was in a field and when I threw the hole down I was in a old dirty bar.

I didn't even get the right task I wanted to do the advanced civilization one.

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced task ii fail:
> 
> The setting for that dream was constantly changing. At one part I was in a field and when I threw the hole down I was in a old dirty bar.
> 
> I didn't even get the right task I wanted to do the advanced civilization one.



At least you were in the right place, A dirty old bar does fine dreams for me  ::yddd::

----------


## SuckerPunch

I'll take your word on that lol. Maybe if I had jumped down there I would of landed in a place like the one you went to after that mirror dream!  ::doh::  Why didn't I just jump!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Ok, I've tried twice now for the shower task and both times I've run into serious problems with the lighting in my bathroom(??), with the added bonus of not being able to get my jeans off when I got lucid last night. I never thought having a shower would be so hard! I mean, I can (just about) do it hungover!

----------


## NyxCC

I suppose it is ok to take a shower with the clothes on, it's supposed to be basic task. What does the management think?

----------


## FryingMan

^^ of course it satisfies!

----------


## gab

Hey TOTMers!

Opehlia has asked me to do the honors this month. So please let me know if someone ended up with an extra pair of something or has a pair of something missing. iFix.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Got the jogging TotM just in time for my wings to get clipped, typical  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



At home, on the landing at the top of the stairs, I start to carry out my rc/sat routine. I have a dreamy feeling but can't seem to prove it. Still not quite lucid I start to freak out, wondering, if a dream could simulate all waking life stimulus, could any rc prove I was really awake, would I be stuck in an inception situation, constantly doubting reality? I'm nose-plugging over and over.. there! I feel some dream air escape my nostrils. To prove it I float up to the ceiling, and doing so reflect that dream control is probably the best recourse when in doubt. I dive straight through the spare room window, and set off on my jog. I'm at a leisurely pace and enjoying myself, stabilising along the way. I round the corner at the top of my street when black tinted cars pull up and cartel looking guys get out with guns. I wrestle a gun from one and shoot him point blank in the head, there's no effect. I tell him that if he gets shot in the head he has to die, be realistic! After that I'm able to dispatch a few, but then decide it would be better not to get drawn into this dream plot. I set off again, ignoring them. I get another 500 yards maybe when, wait... I'm back on my street. Up ahead my nan has crashed her car into another car and i'm drawn back into an NLD.




I didn't get far, but I find this everytime I become lucid and just start walking off with no destination in mind that the unconscious is desperate to draw me back into whatever non-lucid plot, usually in the form of combative DCs (inception has a lot to answer for, huh). I think this is actually really difficult dream control, see how far you can get just walking while remaining lucid.

----------


## FryingMan

> Got the jogging TotM just in time for my wings to get clipped, typical 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _LD_: 
> 
> 
> 
> At home, on the landing at the top of the stairs, I start to carry out my rc/sat routine. I have a dreamy feeling but can't seem to prove it. Still not quite lucid I start to freak out, wondering, if a dream could simulate all waking life stimulus, could any rc prove I was really awake, would I be stuck in an inception situation, constantly doubting reality? I'm nose-plugging over and over.. there! I feel some dream air escape my nostrils. To prove it I float up to the ceiling, and doing so reflect that dream control is probably the best recourse when in doubt. I dive straight through the spare room window, and set off on my jog. I'm at a leisurely pace and enjoying myself, stabilising along the way. I round the corner at the top of my street when black tinted cars pull up and cartel looking guys get out with guns. I wrestle a gun from one and shoot him point blank in the head, there's no effect. I tell him that if he gets shot in the head he has to die, be realistic! After that I'm able to dispatch a few, but then decide it would be better not to get drawn into this dream plot. I set off again, ignoring them. I get another 500 yards maybe when, wait... I'm back on my street. Up ahead my nan has crashed her car into another car and i'm drawn back into an NLD.
> 
> ...



I think constantly evolving mini-goals are the key.   Don't think "I'm jogging as far as I can," think "I'm jogging up to that tree," then "now I'm jogging around that corner," …and so on.   Yes, it seems the dreaming mind really, really wants a narrative, so frequent narrative re-framing can keep you in the dream longer focused on your goals.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I think constantly evolving mini-goals are the key.   Don't think "I'm jogging as far as I can," think "I'm jogging up to that tree," then "now I'm jogging around that corner," …and so on.   Yes, it seems the dreaming mind really, really wants a narrative, so frequent narrative re-framing can keep you in the dream longer focused on your goals.



Agreed. Narrative framing is the most powerful technique (archetypal, universe control etc.)

Also, I actually got lucid from a habitual RC for once!

----------


## GDreamer

It seems I done the basic ii while semi-lucid.
However, it was mostly about speed, but I seen details well enough

I'm halfly lucid . I don't know that its not a dream but I know that I can do anything.
I'm in another city , Near my friends house, I SENSED.
Even though I didnt know where I was , I knew I'm halfway to the city where my friends house is 
around 5km away.
I start to run in the suburban, Soonly I start to get really fast.
And then I feel energy in my legs and now I start to get veeery veery fast.
I'm dashing through the air I take steps like jumping , I run of course, but every step is around 30m long.
I'm fast as hell and I'm really happy about that.
Everything is vivid as I going through this suburban , The houses, the gardens , a school ,and then houses again.
I jump over a car passing by , then an old woman, its hilarious how fast I am.
I sense when the way changes direction and I just going through streets like water, very swiftly .
I arrive at my friends house, with my other friends, and we plan to drink something , then everything falls apart
and now the house is a void place , the ladders are floating in the nothing, even the other parts of the room,
Some weird things happen, we go up and down , then we get high.
After the party is ended I tell them I go home.
Its night , I start to run again fast As f***.
Awesome speed, the night sky is clear, stars are shining, and I'm going with godspeed.
As this way I go home and arrive in my city in 10-15 minutes.
Before I achieved home the dream ends.

Where is the spoiler? 
I can't spoiler this story

----------


## woblybil

> Hey TOTMers!
> 
> Opehlia has asked me to do the honors this month. So please let me know if someone ended up with an extra pair of something or has a pair of something missing. iFix.



I was just going to post ..
"Opheliablue, Where are you?" We love you , Please come home, We wont be bad anymore, We promise  ::yddd::

----------


## imazu

> Hey TOTMers!
> 
> Opehlia has asked me to do the honors this month. So please let me know if someone ended up with an extra pair of something or has a pair of something missing. iFix.



I'm missing my basic wings! That is all thanks  :Cheeky:

----------


## KestrelKat

> Got the jogging TotM just in time for my wings to get clipped, typical 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _LD_: 
> 
> 
> 
> At home, on the landing at the top of the stairs, I start to carry out my rc/sat routine. I have a dreamy feeling but can't seem to prove it. Still not quite lucid I start to freak out, wondering, if a dream could simulate all waking life stimulus, could any rc prove I was really awake, would I be stuck in an inception situation, constantly doubting reality? I'm nose-plugging over and over.. there! I feel some dream air escape my nostrils. To prove it I float up to the ceiling, and doing so reflect that dream control is probably the best recourse when in doubt. I dive straight through the spare room window, and set off on my jog. I'm at a leisurely pace and enjoying myself, stabilising along the way. I round the corner at the top of my street when black tinted cars pull up and cartel looking guys get out with guns. I wrestle a gun from one and shoot him point blank in the head, there's no effect. I tell him that if he gets shot in the head he has to die, be realistic! After that I'm able to dispatch a few, but then decide it would be better not to get drawn into this dream plot. I set off again, ignoring them. I get another 500 yards maybe when, wait... I'm back on my street. Up ahead my nan has crashed her car into another car and i'm drawn back into an NLD.
> 
> ...



There's also the theory about your subC being "programmed" to stop you in whatever ways possible from getting to the "edge" of your consciousness.  So going on and on in a chosen direction puts up all sorts of red flags, and your subC will do what it can to stop your progress.  When I was flying northward in my last lucid, eventually I hit that endless water.  It wasn't my goal to just go as far as I could, but I wonder what my subC would have done to stop me if I had tried.

----------


## gab

> There's also the theory about your subC being "programmed" to stop you in whatever ways possible from getting to the "edge" of your consciousness.



My subC and I are pals. We do everything together. It helps me before I even know I need help. It does things for me I had no idea it remembered from reading the forum. We are ONE.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> There's also the theory about your subC being "programmed" to stop you in whatever ways possible from getting to the "edge" of your consciousness.  So going on and on in a chosen direction puts up all sorts of red flags, and your subC will do what it can to stop your progress.  When I was flying northward in my last lucid, eventually I hit that endless water.  It wasn't my goal to just go as far as I could, but I wonder what my subC would have done to stop me if I had tried.



I think it's probably more akin to if you're playing Minecraft on a poorly specced computer and the game can't load the environment fast enough. I also believe that most dream control problems come down to interrupting the dream narrative. This is why this task is pretty hard for basic; as FM said, there has to be some narrative framing other than, "welp, just going for a run, don't mind me!"

----------


## FryingMan

Got lucid (urge to fly again, it's coming up more and more, yay), flew, while in the air immediately reviewed my awesome TOTM plan (throw down a portable hole and jump through it landing in a giant Roman bath full of woblybil's mirror girls).  But thinking of the bath/girls made a swimming pool manifest on the ground below and ahead of me, I see people in swim suits, I land.   There are girls in bikinis present.   FM gollum-like self-argument ensues.   

- "NO! Stick to the plan!   Portable hole to roman bath!  There will be girls *there*, and *wings*! Just reach into your swimsuit pocket, there will be a portable hole there!"

- "The hole might lead to the void!  There are girls *here, now*!"

You can guess who won.    I kept it short, two very quick (unsatisfying, couple of seconds each, I was in such a rush and didn't want to risk waking) encounters, but then some threatening male relatives of the girls showed up, and a star-wars fight theme ensued, I did pretty well actually perhaps my best lucid fight yet.

But no wings!  Argh!    :armflap:

----------


## imazu

> - "NO! Stick to the plan!   Portable hole to roman bath!  There will be girls *there*, and *wings*! Just reach into your swimsuit pocket, there will be a portable hole there!"
> 
> - "The hole might lead to the void!  There are girls *here, now*!"



Well, we've all been there.. lmao

----------


## Ctharlhie

> - "NO! Stick to the plan!   Portable hole to roman bath!  There will be girls *there*, and *wings*! Just reach into your swimsuit pocket, there will be a portable hole there!"



That's a hella classy fantasy

----------


## FryingMan

It's going to be epic.   I think I'll stick with this plan even after April finishes.   If my SC likes it, the portable hole may prove to be "the only way to fly" in LD-land.   I so want to meet some woblybil-mirror-girls (smelling of perfume, and falling out of their underwear!)  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## GDreamer

I did basic ii
and I dont have mah wings..
I posted the dream,etc
what did I done wrong?

----------


## Snehk

Did Basic II. After some jogging I'll take a bath next!





> Then I recalled the basic task for this month. I looked at my neighbors house. I decided to go jogging. I ran for the street. I wasn't running with unbelievable speed, but I was running quite quickly. Surrounding area changed from countryside wih forests at summer, into autumn tones.
> 
> Everything get blurred on the sides, only the area in front of me stayed sharp. I decied to turn left, and ran through and old village. I made a few turns around old buildings, and ran back. The road in front of me was empty. I saw my house in the distance. I ran much more quicker. When getting closer to the gate of my house, I lost lucidity and woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

> I did basic ii
> and I dont have mah wings..
> I posted the dream,etc
> what did I done wrong?



The wings granters probably got confused by the page-turn again... (luckily, so did the de-wingers  ::banana:: ).   They'll be around eventually.

----------


## woblybil

The wings granters are not the only ones confused, My "Email Notifications" quit at the page turn again, Holy Crap... ::whyme::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did Advanced i & ii last night!  ::dreamerchair:: 


*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



I decided to try some tasks so I flew down to a nice, quiet, and empty house then reached inside my pocket. I pulled out a black disc, stretched it out with my hands, then threw it on the floor. I jumped in with the intent of travelling to an advanced civilization and felt like I was falling through a void. I'm usually scared of falling in dreams but this sensation was actually quite pleasant. I landed and opened my eyes. I was in the same room as before and I thought to myself, "Well shit, that didn't work very well."

Then I looked outside the window and noticed that everything had changed. I floated through the window and saw that all of the buildings looked aged and run-down. There was overgrown vegetation everywhere and many of the houses had trees growing out of their rooves, with massive roots completely encompassing some of them. There was nobody around. After exploring for a bit, I noticed a building that had lit candles inside. I smashed through a giant window to get in, I didn't feel like trying to phase through it. I looked around and felt like I was in an inventor's workshop. There were schematics and half-completed contraptions strewn about all over the place. I picked up one tool that looked like a magnifying glass, except that it had tiny, golden gears inside as well as strange and intricate symbols. It looked like it had some kind of complex, electrical circuit built into the glass. I then picked up what looked like a paper weight. I inspected it closely and saw fine, golden etches in it that resembled a fibonacci spiral. I had no idea what any of this stuff did so I wandered around the house to look for the inventor, but I only found his wife. She wore these tight, pink pants and looked like she was from the 90's. She also seemed to be quite sassy and rude. I said to her, "Hello, I am from another time and I would like to see some cool technology please."
She responded in a thick, Brooklyn accent, "Okay, but that'll cost you ten dollars."
I pulled 30 Australian dollars out of my pocket and handed it to her. She looked surprised for a split second before bursting into laughter. She said to me, "You still use this paper shit? Hahahahahaha."

I quickly reached into my pockets and pulled everything out. I had 60 AUD and my phone, which I then handed to her. She laughed even harder then said, "Fine, fine, I'll show you something."

She took out this green coloured cream and put it on my face. She said, "Get ready for it to burn, it will completely protect you from the sun and from heat."

Some of it got into my mouth, it had a goolike texture and it tasted kind of like avocado mixed with sugar and some kind of seeds. I looked at her shelves and pointed to one bottle of stuff then asked her, "What does that do?"

She responded, "Oh, that will give you the BIGGEST farts of your life."

Woke up.




Fart Cream

----------


## imazu

> I did Advanced i & ii last night! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try some tasks so I flew down to a nice, quiet, and empty house then reached inside my pocket. I pulled out a black disc, stretched it out with my hands, then threw it on the floor. I jumped in with the intent of travelling to an advanced civilization and felt like I was falling through a void. I'm usually scared of falling in dreams but this sensation was actually quite pleasant. I landed and opened my eyes. I was in the same room as before and I thought to myself, "Well shit, that didn't work very well."
> 
> ...



Bahaha!! What a character..

----------


## KestrelKat

> I did Advanced i & ii last night! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try some tasks so I flew down to a nice, quiet, and empty house then reached inside my pocket. I pulled out a black disc, stretched it out with my hands, then threw it on the floor. I jumped in with the intent of travelling to an advanced civilization and felt like I was falling through a void. I'm usually scared of falling in dreams but this sensation was actually quite pleasant. I landed and opened my eyes. I was in the same room as before and I thought to myself, "Well shit, that didn't work very well."
> 
> ...



AHAHAHA!
Fart Cream.  Oh myyyy.  Advanced Tech, yusssss.

----------


## woblybil

> I did Advanced i & ii last night! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try some tasks so I flew down to a nice, quiet, and empty house then reached inside my pocket. I pulled out a black disc, stretched it out with my hands, then threw it on the floor. I jumped in with the intent of travelling to an advanced civilization and felt like I was falling through a void. I'm usually scared of falling in dreams but this sensation was actually quite pleasant. I landed and opened my eyes. I was in the same room as before and I thought to myself, "Well shit, that didn't work very well."
> 
> ...



Sounds like they invented Beer.  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Wow….something is definitely up.   13th already and no winging (either removing or adding).

----------


## imazu

> Wow….something is definitely up.   13th already and no winging (either removing or adding).



I'm pretty sure gab was supposed to have gone through it. I thought she posted in this thread about it actually.. Yep. She said this:





> Hey TOTMers!
> 
> Opehlia has asked me to do the honors this month. So please let me know if someone ended up with an extra pair of something or has a pair of something missing. iFix.

----------


## KestrelKat

I got my new wings for the month just fine... owo

----------


## gab

Ctharlhie, gdreamer and snehk just got their basic wings. Sorry about that guys.

Anybody else, please let me know.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

gab's on wing duty, sorry for the sudden change without warning guys

----------


## spellbee2

Heyo, finally got my own task done:


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



I thought if there were any more tasks that I could do. "Of course, how about the one I came up with!" I reached into my pocket and felt around, and managed to pull out a round circle of black fabric about the size of a grapefruit. I threw it on the ground, and it formed a hole. It grew a little bit, but was still too small to fit into. I did stick my foot in, however, and it felt like I was dipping my foot in jello. I then continued to pull out different torn pieces of black fabric out of my pocket, and they each turned into equally shaped holes in the ground. After getting desperate, I stopped, took a deep breath, and reached in my pocket one last time. I felt something like a squishy grape, so I pulled it out. It was a small black sphere that I can’t really describe other than being a blob. I threw it onto the ground, and it grew to a decent sized hole. I jumped head-first into it and actually had no problem getting inside.




Full dream.

Also just realized I still have my wings from last month. So less work for you guys.

----------


## Verre

After a dryspell earlier this month, finally got lucid and managed to chain a few tasks, completing Basic II and Advanced II. I also attempted the Bonus Task, but forgot to include the ISS so I'm not sure if it counts! 

Full dream: Jogging / Portable Hole / Space

_Basic Task ii:_
*Spoiler* for _Jogging_: 



 Jogging will be easy enough. I start running even before I leave the house. Suddenly my feet feel heavy and I notice I am wearing my old black leather combat boots. Grin—if there was any doubt I was dreaming it has cleared up now. _[For the record, I was never in the military, I just had a distinctive fashion sense in my youth.]_ Go outside the door and jog away. Immediately nothing like my backyard, though it does still resemble the region I live in. Look around: in the distance see a woman pushing a stroller. "Woman pushing a stroller," I say to myself, to fix the details. I'm running across a parking lot, and where it ends I pass an unusual tree whose thick branches are armed with long thorns. "Thorn tree," I state for the record. Find myself at the edge of a steep hill and run straight down. Gravity isn't a problem, I stay perpendicular to the ground I am covering, which means I am pitched forward at a 45 degree angle and would fall flat onto my stomach if gravity were operative, but it isn't. I can feel my body being gently buoyed up into this position, and my speed doesn't become too great. Say, "Steep hill." As I'm running down the hill, looking around, I see something stranger. The earth is almost barren, with dry scrubby vegetation in patches, but looking to my left, I see razors sticking up out of the ground as if someone has planted them there, dozens of them, several inches apart, covering a large patch of ground. "Razors planted in the ground," I say, adding, "Disposable razors." And they're not just any brand, but I recognize them: distinctive yellow handles, white heads... "Bic razors," I think.

At the bottom of the hill the ground levels out. I notice that the act of jogging doesn't feel at all realistic, which is interesting because I actually do jog in WL on a semi-regular basis, so it is not that my dreaming mind lacks sensations to draw upon. In what respect is it unrealistic? Well, there's no need for real effort, no sense of real weight. And now, unbidden, my arms are dangling and dragging through the dry dirt of the ground, I can feel it sifting through my fingers. My arms do not feel any longer than normal, and my legs do not feel any shorter than normal, yet my fingers are trailing the ground alongside me as I run. I notice a small mushroom lying on the dirt and pick it up, saying "Mushroom." It is a fleshy beige tube-shaped stem without a distinct cap, and I recognize the type from the grocery store—it is a small eryngii mushroom.




_Advanced Task ii:_ 
*Spoiler* for _Portable Hole_: 



Previously I had passed highways at the base of the hill, but now I'm approaching a smaller local street, buildings tightly packed together on the side of the street across from me. I decide to move on to another task. When the April TOTMs were posted I had worked out a plan whereby I would use the portable hole to portal myself into space and do the bonus task. I note an ideal location in the street—there's a manhole cover there or some other kind of circular mark that seems the ideal place to set down the hole. I notice three guys on this side of the road are getting into a parked car and feel instinctive momentary caution about running in front of it, but remind myself that this is a dream, there's no way to be harmed if the car hits me, and anyway I should use it as motivation to succeed quickly in the hole task. In retrospect, I note that the direction they're about to drive suggests either that this must be a one-way street, or else that the traffic flow is the opposite of what it normally is in the US.

I had planned my strategy as I was jogging up, so once I got to the spot I had designated, I promptly used my right hand to reach into my "pocket" (to avoid overcomplicating things I deliberately didn't bother to take notice of what I was wearing or make sure it had a pocket, I just let assumption carry the day), pulled out my portable hole and dropped it. Nothing happened, but the problem was easily diagnosed: my hand had come up empty from my pocket, so I had only been pretending to drop the hole. Apparently, in dreams, there can somehow still be a distinction (however nuanced) between "pretending" to do something and "actually" doing it.

"You actually have to pull something out," I murmured to myself reprovingly, and reached into my pocket again. This time my hand closed around a folded piece of very thin black cloth. I recall the texture of the cloth made it feel like a synthetic fiber, smooth and slightly shiny. I unfolded it and dropped it on the pavement. It was circular, perfectly sized to fit over the manhole-cover spot in the street, but I had thrown it so casually that it had fallen in a bunched up and wrinkled way, so I kneeled down to gently smooth it flat. Then I stood back up and stepped on the cloth, intending to sink through it and find myself in space. Of course the first time, it felt no different than stepping onto a layer of cloth that had been set onto the pavement, and I didn't go anywhere. This didn't surprise me, since I knew my expectations might have been conditioned by some of the early TOTM reports I had read in this month's thread. So I patiently tried again, knowing I could make this work. I hopped in place and focused on the sensation of sinking. The second try was still a dud. I hopped again, maintaining my focus and emphasizing the idea of falling through the hole. It worked, though instead of falling suddenly, as one might through a real hole, I was sinking slowly and gently downward. I used this extra time to build my image of where I wanted to end up: space. 




_Bonus Task:_
*Spoiler* for _Sunrise in Space_: 



After I sank beneath the surface of the pavement, I was floating in a pitch black, unconstructed space. This was more promising than disorienting—after all, outer space has very similar qualities. However, I knew I should be seeing stars, so I firmed my resolve to be in space, specifically "outer space," not just unconstructed space. The dream complied, and filling my field of view to the front and right was a sudden glimpse of a great starry disk, fully round as if I was looking at it head on. "Galaxy," I murmured, impressed by how beautiful it was, how awe-inspiring, even if it had been generated entirely by my own mind. But the task required me to observe a sunrise over Earth, so I focused my intention using keywords: "Space. Sunrise."

The beautiful galaxy disappeared, replaced with a vision much less inspiring. From photographs I have the impression that seeing the actual Earth from space is visually stunning, but despite the loveliness of my galaxy, my model of Earth was rather dull and unconvincing. What made it so underwhelming was that I didn't feel like the distances were right: even though I was still floating in "space," I felt like I was only a few feet away from the planet, which resembled a large globe about six feet in diameter. It was dark, because I was looking at the night side, and as I willed the "sunrise" to occur, the light creeping around the edge of the planet illuminated something unexpected: the whole planet seemed fenced in by structures built over and around it, and they were covered with corporate logos! Actually it seemed very appropriate metaphor for the current state of affairs. The structures definitely didn't look like the sorts of things that could exist in space, though, since they consisted of large interlocking beams that crowded and dwarfed the planet itself. As I examined this structure, the "space" in which I was floating stabilized into the interior of a large, dimly lit room, the earth and the structures around it becoming mere models. It resembled the lobby of a planetarium or space museum.

"Space. Sunrise." I said again firmly, trying to restore the scene to the one I had intended. I temporarily succeeded in making the room fade away so that I was again floating in darkness in front of the Earth, but when I tried to re-do the sunrise, the growing light illuminated the walls of the same room that I had just banished, and now the light was almost aggressively bright. This, I figured, was actual light from WL—during my earlier wakings I had noticed that it was a very bright morning, and my curtains can only do so much to keep light out of the bedroom. I managed to ignore the light and hold onto the dream a little bit longer, but I was still wrestling to turn the room's interior back into outer space when I woke up.

----------


## dolphin

I completed the advanced ii task, the hole thing. 

Hole task - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

What if I happened to do the jogging task inside a theater? Still count? We jumped into the movie if that helps... Well sort of. I'll post later.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Box77

I'm early late this month!!  ::tongue::  Ok, I was into reading the whole thread to get some inspiration, but I wasn't able to turn the first page that I want to go to sleep right now. So, tomorrow I'd like to come back with something more than another parallel world long non-lucid immersion... 
Tons of dares, lot of nice tasks... *Feeling inspired*  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Xanous

Ok I did the basic jog task, but only had what I had to work with. I only got lucid because I was peeing but wasn't getting any relief. So I knew I would be rushing this one before I just had to wake up to pee.  ::lol:: 





> My vision returns now and I find myself entering a dark theater. I recall that I wanted to find my dream buddy and go for a run. I hover up and quickly scan the audience. To my left, I see bemistaken sitting with what I think to be her husband. I glide above them and reach down, taking her arm, and pulling her up to my side. I say, "Hi bemistaken." She just glances over at me and smiles. I know we need to go for a run, but time is short so I make the best of what I got. Together we run on top of the theater seats side by side toward the movie screen. I see a Hispanic boy and girl having conversation along with our shadows on the screen. Once we dive into the movie I reach out and touch the girls right cheek for stability. I feel the sensation of merging with the movie but when I turn around we are now on a stage like were are in some play. I nervously look at the audience, but I am blinded by the light. I feel the need to perform and bemistaken and I do our best to act things out. I hear something like a drumbeat and the children singing. Bemistaken says, "Staring, [name]" and then turns to me. I say, "Also staring, [name]' Then I feel like someone is beating under my feet so we lift part of the stage up the let the children out, but we see no one there. I wake up and rush to the toilet.

----------


## bemistaken

> I wake up and rush to the toilet.



Ha!  :Big laugh:

----------


## Lang

I don't know if I'm doing this right?

*Spoiler* for _Crazy dream._: 




I had a dream that I was Running a marathon. I didn't just jog in the dream.  I remember I was running through the city of Boston through Salem Mass.  When I got to Salem, it was like I stepped back in time.  It looked like the old Salem, back when "The Salem Witch Trials"  was happening because I remember seeing people dressed in plain Pilgrim clothes. 
 The Fabrics were simple, homespun, and home-woven (or knitted,  They had a bit of texture to them, unlike today's smooth, uniform, machine-made ones. They were made of natural fibers, such as hemp. Fabrics were dyed, using natural plant-based dyes, such as indigo (deep blue) and walnut juice (black). 
This was the standard formal these DC were wearing.  I remember they were weary of people like me because I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt and I'm running for fun. They are probably  thought that I was a witch or something.  It was like early spring, you could see the little red buds on the trees. 

I remember in the dream, the trail was going right through an old house you would see in the 1600's.  I remember looking behind me and seeing a DC tripping and falling on her face. You know? She face planted. :Facepalm:   I remember she looked like my ex roommate, Cathleen who was  Caucasian and had blond frizzy hair. She was on the husky side. I'm thin and I was always thin.  Note: In RL she was just as clumsy that she is in this dream. She was also very crazy..  At one point I was running through different Landmarks in the US. At the end of the finished line, back in Boston. My legs hurt!!  I remember I pulled out a cartoon rabbit hole and dropped it on the ground. I was going to jump in but, a group of Dream Characters tried to jump in at the same time..  I remember that one lady had long raven hair she was drunk. She was about 36?Caucasian? She was in on the thin side. I remember she was wearing a red, white and black-plad shirt  She kept yelling, "It's in the Whole!!" "It's in the Whole!!"  I remember she had a whiskey bottle in each hand.  I remember others looked like my friends from school. 
I said something like, "Get the F*** OUT OF MY WAY!" I felt really tired and I wasn't going to take crap from anyone. The DC's didn't argue with my and they moved out of my way.  I jumped in and I landed to some weird place which looked  like something like "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" place and I asked someone, if there was a shower in the factory.   He was not Wally Wanka though. He had blond hair but, he was short and fat.  He said, "Sure!" He called on of the Oompa Loompas over to show me where the shower is.  I remember following him to the showers, behind the "Fudge Mountain".  Once in the shower, they had shampoo made of hot cinnamon candy and conditioner made of bananas..  The soap was made of the purple Nards candy.  I was taking a shower in hot maple sap.  I smelt so sweet and you can eat it too!  The top of my legs hurt, especially, in the back of my legs. 


Then the scene changed because I remember that I was in a room and there were people there that I didn't know.  It was cold in the room because the room was all marble. The floor was green with gold leaf in the marble, same with the walls and ceiling.  Despite of the fact of the room was of marble, it was some kind of science lab.  There was a Vault were people went in and came out shaking.  Though, I don't remember going in there.  However, I remember one of them gave me something, like some kind of drug.. Once I felt the drug go in, (and I don't take drugs) I remember falling asleep. The next thing I know, I was sitting in a room that looked like my Grandparent's living room in Canada before it was sold in the late 1990's. I look at my hand and my arms. My arms and hands began to mutate. I felt groovy.  I flipped my hand around and seen my hand and arms with 20 fingers and 299 thumbs.. Some thumbs where on the fingers. Some of my finger them mutated to web fingers. I wasn't in pain anymore. It was like I can just melt into a puddle of wax. 

Then all of a sudden, I shape shifted into a baby, not a brat-you know, not a cry baby but, actual little baby. I remember feeling happy as I was standing in my baby walker between the couch and table. I remember that I was cooing and everything, like a baby. I remember thinking, "Oh no! I went poopy!"  I had undeveloped motor skills like a 5 month old infant and I loved it.  :tongue2:  

Then I sneezed and return to my former self except that I had three heads? They had different personalities.  The first DC head said, "I got chills that are multiplying!" The second DC head said, "No!! I'm alright! Don't worry about-"  and I interrupted by saying, "Shut up!!! I need to think?? " The DC both said at the same time, "Who side are you on?"  I remember saying, "Not on anyone's side, as far as you know!   :wink2:  That's when I try to merge but when I did, I ended up having three eyes.  That is when my sister Paula came in and hit me in the back. I was back to normal. "agh!! Thank! I needed that!!" Decided to take a walk and I stumbled through a door to another realm.  This realm where all of the solids, liquids and gases are composed entirely out of various forms of some substance. This substance, is not only physical but also ethereal.

This place is a dimension in time-space fluidic phase as portals can naturally form--portals between the Earth and is place,  I remember that this natural rift was known to transport people who go through them into different time periods. There were some doors scatter everywhere in this realm.. I choose to go to the futuristic building. I remember floating around in this place. 

 One building I stumbled a pond,   I remember entering this glass room.  The bed room was glass except for the floor and the wall.  The wall  and floor was eggshell white panels.  It is nothing you would see in real live.. I think? It was a small room, even smaller the my dorm rooms in school. The bed was located on the wall on the right side of the room.  I remember  there was some inventions that someone told me when I was visiting there, like the invisible spray. I remember someone had it on a show like the Shark Tank and made one of those "Sharks" Disappear.  The inventor made billions from that invention. There I was able to float to the bed. I turned around and out stretched my arms like you would see Jesus on the cross.

Then I remember the being in a room with the mannequins. It was like a mall but, it was just full of mannequins. Each mannequin looked like me, except they were made of Gold and they were in glass casing. There was a DC that there. She was evil. She looked was completely skeletal, and smoked constantly, leaving a trail of green, foul-smelling cigarette smoke wherever she went. Her physical appearance and general manner was described as some sort of hellish beast or demon with her raspy voice.  I took an ax and breaking each one the mannequins. I was thinking, "When they made me, they broke the mold!"  The DC  started chasing me out side. I remember I decided to turn into a Bee with a my fancy wrist watch that I got from the future zone building and flew up to an ant hole.  then I turn into an ant so I can fit the ant whole. The colony of ants whole was on a side of some hotel. The DC turned herself into a grasshopper. She was waiting for me outside. This is when I ran through another whole to the outside and turn into a bird. Then I remember I flew to the first whole and ate the DC Lady (Grasshopper).  :Big laugh: 




The last TOFTM I didn't get. However I did have a dream that  I was first watching a NASA Space Shuttle Launch at night. It was so close though. I remember seeing the shuttle, which is Height 56.1 m  and I do remember it look like it was just beyond the trees. Then next I was flying in a Space Shuttle and feeling the G-Force and all. However, it repeated over and over. Then I finally woke up.

----------


## gab

> .....  At one point I was running through different Landmarks in the US. At the end of the finished line, back in Boston. My legs hurt!! 
> 
> ... I pulled out a cartoon rabbit hole and dropped it on the ground. ...  I jumped in and I landed to some weird place which looked  like something like "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" place and I asked someone, if there was a shower in the factory.   
> 
> ...I remember following him to the showers, behind the "Fudge Mountain".  Once in the shower, they had shampoo made of hot cinnamon candy and conditioner made of bananas..  The soap was made of the purple Nards candy.  I was taking a shower in hot maple sap.  I smelt so sweet and you can eat it too!  The top of my legs hurt, especially, in the back of my legs.



Was it all lucid?

Portable hole, shower and jog tasks?

----------


## Lang

Yeah, I'm petty sure.

----------


## Xanous

I tried the cartoon hole, but remembered too late and ran out of dream juice. Next time.

The Stars Of Heaven - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _dream segment_: 



... I ride for a few moments still enjoying the sensation of speed then, quickly hop backward off the bike as I realize I that haven't thought of my dream goals. I intended to use a *pocket hole* to *travel to ISS* with *bemistaken*. The bike rolls ahead and crashes someplace as I step out of the street. I quickly and blindly reach into my pant pocket. For some reason my hand just doesn't want to fit in there, but I manage to pull something out and slam it on the asphalt. It's a black spot on the road, but looks like it is half faded out of 'reality' much like the neighbors vanished. I decide I could work with that as long as it hold, but it's much too small. I use a pinch zoom motion over the whole and it becomes big enough to fit into. I fall over head first and the second I enter, I wake up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job guys  :smiley: 

Now is time to put those wings into good use and fly to the  ToTM for May 2015 Voting Booth and vote for next month ToTM  :smiley:  

On the 27th these will go life in the Lucid Task club for chance to chain wings  :smiley: 

And for those who still have not completed this month ToTM, keep up the good work, incubate hard, do lots of reality checks and get those wings before they fly away  ::D: 

Good luck!

----------


## NyxCC

A bit behind this month, here are basic i and ii.  :smiley: 

Monastery bath and tattooed Cumberbatch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Advanced still pending, so you might want to shave the pair of golden wings for the time being.

----------


## fogelbise

I completed a basic (bath) after running out of time in the previous LD attempting the same basic (but shower). I flew way up through the "roof" and beyond to try NyxCC's wonderful bonus task but didn't get very far into the task. I really need to catch up on my DV dream journal but will post the dreams here in the thread for now.


*Spoiler* for _Beginning of LD before TOTM attempt_: 



*After some minutes of patience (good, no giving up if no immediate DEILD like many times before and thus more of a WILD than DEILD) along with the occasional dream eye clench, possibly sometimes mixed with clenching my actual waking eyes gently and getting light vibrations and ear noise. I eventually get significant vibrations and quickly start sliding on my dream stomach over what reminds me of a body sized monorail track with my arms on each side of the track mostly drifting back but also somewhat down at a bit of an angle. After about a minute of what feels like a fun ride at a brisk pace I stop and rollout from wherever I'm at and remove my underwear. I am half expecting to have rolled out next to my bed and I look over and indeed I see my wife laying on her back, 
*Spoiler* for _**sexual content**_: 



completely naked in bed. She looks younger, quite young and her breasts look sumptuous, especially her nipples.


 I see her take a deep breath but she looks fully asleep. For a moment I think about getting my camera phone but quickly decide there's no use, I won't be able to bring the image back since its not my real camera phone in the dream. I instead take a mental photograph which I still have in my mental album now hours later.


 
*Spoiler* for _TOTM shower, ran out of time_: 



I think of a task of the month to take a bath or shower in a dream and I walk towards where the shower should be and instead there is a wall with wallpaper reminiscent of my childhood bedroom. I just decide the door will be there, the shower door, and reach and open it.  it is a bit dark beyond the wall/shower door but I reach in to where the hot and cold control should be,  turn it on and I start to get some of the sound of a running shower before I feel myself back in bed. Once again I stay patient and once again I can tell I'm actually back in bed with some waking life noise that I try to redirect into dream noise.





*Spoiler* for _Earlier in LD before TOTM completion and attempted bonus_: 



* after a similar set of playing with vibrations and backing off trying to let the vibrations ride on their own as before the last scene, I start to get a chorus of so many voices, mostly females talking matter-of-factly as if at some break during a huge conference. I think to myself somewhat alarmed that I don't ever recall voices being so overt...or so many voices. I start to dance with my dream body to move myself solidly into the dream and slowly but surely start to find myself in a big room with lots of people around dressed in business casual. I interact with a so many different DC's in several different ways that I'm going to have to try hard to recall as many as possible here some several hours later. There is a business guy. There is a cute girl that became or morphed into a young boy but who I was able to morph back into female if only a bit of a tomboy with short hair. Later there is a beautiful brunette that perhaps most looks like a cross between Piper Perabo and the new Star Wars Episode 7 heroine. There is a cute younger girl 
*Spoiler* for _**sexual content**_: 



and some oral action


. There are 2 businessmen, all of the men seem notably tall. Those last two I hit the one on the right with a left cross and the one on the left with a right cross. They didn't seem too affected and I lightly clap my hands on both of their faces like we are good ole pals or how a mob boss might do to his men. I am relishing a bit the idea of being the star of my own dream. I shake hands with a confident looking business man and think how this is a perfect opportunity to practice what I would like to project in waking business dealings and talk to him while projecting much confidence. I dance a little bit more in the middle of the room. I walk over to an elderly lady with white hair who looks happy to see me. I am playful with her, caress her right cheek and give her a peck on her left cheek.


 
*Spoiler* for _TOTM completion and attempted bonus_: 



I see a bathroom with a bathtub through a doorway on the far side of the room and decide it's time to try the task of the month again. I get inside the tub naked and turn on the hot and cold knobs. The bathtub is slowly filling up. The feeling of the water is realistic but the feeling goes in and out. The water is warm but that feeling goes in and out as well. Starting to skip now as I need to get ready for my day (never went back in to fill in al the details of this LD, but that was the gist of it) but after that I decide to try the bonus task and start flying up and out of the building towards space . It starts to go mostly dark but I can still make out some huge buildings in the distance down far below and I decide to fly faster and punch my fists ahead of me Superman style and jet far into the atmosphere before finding myself in a vast black nothingness.

----------


## Gaea

I completed the first advanced task, and the bonus task!
Hope you guys enjoy!


*Spoiler* for _Entire Dream Journal Entry (1 Dream)_: 




*
W.I.L.D. Attempt #2 ~ Since 2 Days Ago, When I Started Lucid Dreaming Again
T.O.T.M. (Task of the Month) Advanced & Bonus Task
*
~ Dream #1 ~

*100% Lucidity*

*Backstory:*
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
     After sleep paralysis, I didn't see anything, so I decided to create the dream scene myself. I woke up in my bed and my eyes couldn't see anything within my eyelids, so I _melted_ ( came out / floated upwards & ) out of my body. I immediately knew I was lucid. I was still on the bed, so I jumped down from it on onto the carpet. I put hand hand through the window and _melted_ ( went through ) through it.  I looked towards the left of me and saw dark clouds with a tint of light gray and vibrant white. A sphere-shaped object like a white Sun was approximately 3 miles away hovered over the horizon in front of me. It glowed white, and very, very hot because I can feel a bit warm from here, outside my window. I looked around and noticed that all the houses were light free, and dark. It seems abandoned. There was a small pinch of the ocean was towards the right of me, and it was colored light gray. Many may think of this seems a nightmare, but I think it is absolutely beautiful, and amazing. Since I was in the fresh open air floating around doing absolutely nothing, I decided to get that shiny ToTM badge, even though it's almost the end of the month. I re-read the ToTM post with my dream body's mind's eye. I wanted to do the advanced task, and the bonus task ( Secretly, I forgot the rest of the tasks. lol ) So, this was the beginning of my first attempt to do the ToTM. I decided to open a portal to an unknown realm that has an advanced civilization. A purple portal opened below me and I flew into the portal head first.  

     At first, the place I flew into was empty. Suddenly, a light purple flash of electricity struck the scene, and BAM! there it was ... Castle in the Sky V2. If I wasn't worrying about the ToTM right now, I would facepalming myself and subconscious for having such low creativity. I decided to fly over there, and examine the place a little bit. This place was a bit smaller than Castle in the Sky and had no visible trees. There were only two floors to the place, and each floor was made of curved, bronze arches.  There are also ramps on the side of the floating building that lead you to the next floor. The place seemed to be abandoned too like Castle in the Sky. Well, that's what I thought at first.

     I decided to examine the arches, and when I got close, the arches opened upwards into a tunnel. When I looked into the tunnel, there were tree roots all around the place inside. I walked further into the tunnel of the arch, and I saw a dark, gray wolf with red eyes and small teeth looking at me. I drew a sword out of nowhere, preparing myself to fight, but I decided to make it friendly because I was feeling nice today. After that, I vaporized my sword into thin air. I started to head back towards the outside, and continued to examine the place. I looked behind me, and the wolf didn't follow me. It was huffing and puffing like a happy dog, now. I smiled back at it. I started to go up to the top floor, and when I got there, I saw a red, glowing, square-pyramid prism on top of a pedestal right in the center. I touched the red prism, and it started to moved the entire building upwards towards the sky, and when I let go, it stopped. Sometime later, I laid down at rooftop with my legs dangling off the building, and I looked up into the massive light blue sky with a few clouds in it. After a while, I got up, and decided to do my next task.

     I opened a portal to the ISS station, and I jumped from the rooftop and into the portal. Instead of having a portal delay like last time, I instantly saw the ISS and our white-yellowish sun, then I turned to my right and saw our beautiful Earth. I also just noticed I wasn't in the ISS, rather I _was_ outside of the ISS. _Uh-oh_. I was orbiting the Earth now. Oh well, I guess I'll take a picture of Earth instead. I grabbed my Samsung Galaxy S4 from my pocket, and looked at it. The time read 6:36PM. Approximately 13 hours from when I was dreaming. I unlocked my phone with a pattern password, and opened the Camera App. Then, I took a picture of Earth, and it saved to my fake phone's memory card.

     Since I was done with both tasks and I was getting bored for some reason, I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.








*Spoiler* for _Everything ToTM Releavant_: 




*Backstory:*
I live high up in an apartment building.

*Story:*
     Since I was in the fresh open air floating around doing absolutely nothing, I decided to get that shiny ToTM badge, even though it's almost the end of the month. I re-read the ToTM post with my dream body's mind's eye. I wanted to do the advanced task, and the bonus task ( Secretly, I forgot the rest of the tasks. lol ) So, this was the beginning of my first attempt to do the ToTM. I decided to open a portal to an unknown realm that has an advanced civilization. A purple portal opened below me and I flew into the portal head first.  

     At first, the place I flew into was empty. Suddenly, a light purple flash of electricity struck the scene, and BAM! there it was ... Castle in the Sky V2. If I wasn't worrying about the ToTM right now, I would facepalming myself and subconscious for having such low creativity. I decided to fly over there, and examine the place a little bit. This place was a bit smaller than Castle in the Sky and had no visible trees. There were only two floors to the place, and each floor was made of curved, bronze arches.  There are also ramps on the side of the floating building that lead you to the next floor. The place seemed to be abandoned too like Castle in the Sky. Well, that's what I thought at first.

     I decided to examine the arches, and when I got close, the arches opened upwards into a tunnel. When I looked into the tunnel, there were tree roots all around the place inside. I walked further into the tunnel of the arch, and I saw a dark, gray wolf with red eyes and small teeth looking at me. I drew a sword out of nowhere, preparing myself to fight, but I decided to make it friendly because I was feeling nice today. After that, I vaporized my sword into thin air. I started to head back towards the outside, and continued to examine the place. I looked behind me, and the wolf didn't follow me. It was huffing and puffing like a happy dog, now. I smiled back at it. I started to go up to the top floor, and when I got there, I saw a red, glowing, square-pyramid prism on top of a pedestal right in the center. I touched the red prism, and it started to moved the entire building upwards towards the sky, and when I let go, it stopped. Sometime later, I laid down at rooftop with my legs dangling off the building, and I looked up into the massive light blue sky with a few clouds in it. After a while, I got up, and decided to do my next task.

     I opened a portal to the ISS station, and I jumped from the rooftop and into the portal. Instead of having a portal delay like last time, I instantly saw the ISS and our white-yellowish sun, then I turned to my right and saw our beautiful Earth. I also just noticed I wasn't in the ISS, rather I _was_ outside of the ISS. _Uh-oh_. I was orbiting the Earth now. Oh well, I guess I'll take a picture of Earth instead. I grabbed my Samsung Galaxy S4 from my pocket, and looked at it. The time read 6:36PM. Approximately 13 hours from when I was dreaming. I unlocked my phone with a pattern password, and opened the Camera App. Then, I took a picture of Earth, and it saved to my fake phone's memory card.

     Since I was done with both tasks and I was getting bored for some reason, I forced myself to wake up.

Dream End.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed basic task ii.  :smiley: 
I'm no exercise junkie in waking life, but I surprised myself and really enjoyed jogging around the dreamhood!


*Spoiler* for _Jogging task_: 



Since I was already running, I thought I'd just continue and do the basic jogging task.
I ran through a school and onto a paved road. I almost tripped up a couple of times, but I prevented my falls by doing some awesome parkour moves and somersaults!
At the end of the road, I came to a tropical pine forest. Day had become night, so I yelled, _"LIGHT!"_ as I continued jogging, and the forest lit up with orange fairy lights. I said, _"Thank you!"_ to my dream for being so cooperative.  :smiley: 


I ran through the forest for a while and saw some people camping out by a fire.
I kept jogging and passed by a group of teenage students walking the other way.
I came to another road. There were no cars around so I jogged down the middle of the street.
Some sunlight had returned now, it looked like it was around dusk. I noticed some interesting scenery on the side of the road, including nice gardens outside houses.
A way down the street, I ran into Sensei and his wife. I stopped jogging so I could chat with them.



*Full DJ entry*

----------


## StephL

Bit late to the party, the me, but I'm trying to get back into active LDing practice and this month's tasks are really lovely!
Been getting around one LD per week spontaneously, but in the spur of the moment, I usually only think of flying and looking at the scenery and then slip back into normal dreaming. Soo - some nice goals are exactly what I need!

----------


## NyxCC

Advanced ii complete!  :smiley: 

Pocket hole mini ld - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Well I'll be damned .....
My email notifications quit on the 8th and like magic they started working again just now on the 24th.. Amazing   ::happyme::

----------


## FryingMan

> Well I'll be damned .....
> My email notifications quit on the 8th and like magic they started working again just now on the 24th.. Amazing



Must be all those black-eyed mirror cuties smelling of perfume haunting your computer.  

Me, I had a non-lucid shower last night (and some very very vague fragments of being in a bathroom in at least two other cases), where I reached for the soap but it was disgusting, watery, gloppy, clumpy, rotting goo like what you pull out from the drain, and I flung it immediately on to the floor of the shower, and noticed additionally that it was teeming with ants.  I got the heck out of dodge at that point   ::barf:: 

Hey I just noticed there is no graphical smiley for "exit stage left at rapid speed," that may be a good one to do.

----------


## woblybil

> Must be all those black-eyed mirror cuties smelling of perfume haunting your computer.  
> 
> Me, I had a non-lucid shower last night (and some very very vague fragments of being in a bathroom in at least two other cases), where I reached for the soap but it was disgusting, watery, gloppy, clumpy, rotting goo like what you pull out from the drain, and I flung it immediately on to the floor of the shower, and noticed additionally that it was teeming with ants.  I got the heck out of dodge at that point…



Don't laugh..
 I had a non lucid with three really nasty mirror girls this morning...Far to nasty to post on here, These are the ones I keep  in my nastyDJ on a locked flash drive DJ..  ::evil::

----------


## spellbee2

I had a semi-lucid where I took a shower (in a closet at my old house, oddly enough), but I didn't really have the intention of completing the TotM, so I won't count it... It was an interesting experience though.

----------


## PercyLucid

Voting polls will close tomorrow and May 2015 ToTM will launch at the Lucid Task Club! Make sure to vote if you haven't and/or to getting your wings  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

_May 2015 ToTM_ has been launched at the Lucid Task Club! Take a chance and complete it before the 1st to keep your wings one more month (without that painful clipping...) If you haven't completed this month ToTM, don't worry and keep up the good work! You still have a few more days to complete April's ToTM followed by May's ToTM launched here on the 1st!

Good luck!

----------


## woblybil

> _May 2015 ToTM_ has been launched at the Lucid Task Club! Take a chance and complete it before the 1st to keep your wings one more month (without that painful clipping...) If you haven't completed this month ToTM, don't worry and keep up the good work! You still have a few more days to complete April's ToTM followed by May's ToTM launched here on the 1st!
> 
> Good luck!



Where is it? A link to it would be helpful.....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Where is it? A link to it would be helpful.....



http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ay-2015-a.html

Note: no one without wings will be able to view this link. Unless you're on staff  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ay-2015-a.html
> 
> Note: no one without wings will be able to view this link. Unless you're on staff



So, uh…shouldn't it be posted into the Forum -> Lucid Dreaming -> Lucid Experiences -> Tasks of the Month & Year area?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> So, uh…shouldn't it be posted into the Forum -> Lucid Dreaming -> Lucid Experiences -> Tasks of the Month & Year area?



The thread gets moved to the public forum on the 1st of the new month.
It gets posted in the Lucid Task Club a few days before the month ends to give people with wings a head start, as an extra reward for completing a task. It also means Lucid Task Club members have the chance to keep their wings in the next month if they complete a new task within those few days.

----------


## FryingMan

Ah, it's a membership-has-its-privileges thing.    :tongue2:    Well my fake wings at least helped me fly my a$$ off in dreams last night, fabulous night.   Oops, clipped now… dangit.

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2156995

----------


## ThePerson

I am probably a bit late, but I did the jogging task!  ::D:  would I need to complete the shower task too for it to count as a completed task?


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I am sitting on an iceberg. I can't remember how I got there but I am pretty sure that it was somehow connected to the previous dreams. I saw this hovering... thing. It was round and I think that it was supposed to display items in shops. It felt like it was normal. I got on it (I was semi-lucid at this point) and started floating somewhere, but it was a bit slower than Id like. I decided to go into the shops to get a faster one so I could fly around. While I was in the shops I gradually became fully lucid and tried control the dream more. I remembered the TOTM where I needed to jog as far as I can, so I ran out of the shops. The sky looked like a childs painting - there were many rainbows and smiley faces, and it looked as if it was drawn in crayon. The dream wasn't really clear so I stabilised it, but then I "realised" that one of my eyes was closed so I opened it. I was jogging along a path in a big feild. I soon reached the end of the feild where a big river started. There was a city in the distance. I created a path in the water and jogged along that path until I reached the other side. I saw a bunch of ports for ships so I tried to land on one of them but for some reason I flew left uncontrolably. It stopped but I was losing lucidity. I was trying to land on the path. It was quite dark and there were a few houses along the other side of the path. The atmosphere was a little unpleasant. I grabbed onto a branch but my hands suddenly started going numb and I thought that maybe there were some poisonous insects sitting on the branch, but I knew they wouldn't harm me because it was a dream. My hands and feets started burning (not literally - it was just a sensation) and I flew around. I soon "woke up".




I have the full dream and false awakening on my journal page, so yeah.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Ah, it's a membership-has-its-privileges thing.      Well my fake wings at least helped me fly my a$$ off in dreams last night, fabulous night.   Oops, clipped now… dangit.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2156995



Yep, it is a privilege indeed  ::D:  So work extra hard this month to get your wings and those extra privileges  ::D:   ::D:  

In fact, you can start now! Tonight is the night of the 30th to the 1st, meaning that May ToTM is here  :smiley:  And with it, this thread goes  :lock:  "bye-bye"  :lock:  

Good look everybody!!

----------

